# Castelli bib sizing



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw a good price on the Castelli Free Aero Race 4 bibs. I had heard good thing so I decided to buy. According to the size chart I could wear a Large but I had seem many reviews that said to go 1 size up. On US bibs I wear a Large and an XL in Italian gear such as Giordana and Sportful. So I ordered an XL. Got them today amnd I could barely get them on and was afraid I might break them. I plan to return but I am not sure it I need XXL or 3XL. I an 6'2" 195 lbs and 36 inch waist. Advice?


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure what to tell you , I normally wear a medium in bibs and a large for a jacket . I have 4 sets of bibs in Castelli and they are all large , fit great through the body but had to have the wife extend the straps for me. Castelli thermal jacket is a xxl , go figure .
I am 5'8" and 172 lbs for reference , good luck.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

The bottoms weren't as bad as the straps. I think XXl would be fine for the shorts part but straps may still be too tight


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I wear a small in every bib I have ever used. 5'7" 143 lbs. Ordered Castelli in small and could not get them over my knees. Thankfully it was through amazon so I returned them for a medium. Mediums could not get over my hips. Tried again with large. Was able to get them on but the straps were so tight they dug into my shoulders . Returned them and gave up on castelli because the sizing is so ridiculous.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

smokersteve said:


> I wear a small in every bib I have ever used. 5'7" 143 lbs.


Hmm, that's US small?
Which size should someone 175cm and 52kg get in that system? XXXS?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Got Time said:


> Hmm, that's US small?
> Which size should someone 175cm and 52kg get in that system? XXXS?


At that weight I would recommend a big sandwich


----------



## Andrew Cowley (Mar 14, 2021)

CastellI sizing is a joke. At least two sizes too small, combined with impossibly short straps. Do not know how anyone uses their bibs.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Andrew Cowley said:


> CastellI sizing is a joke. At least two sizes too small, combined with impossibly short straps. Do not know how anyone uses their bibs.


I agree their sizing chart is worse than worthless, and probably alienates a lot of customers. I ended up exchanging the bibs for XXL. These fit well in the shorts part. They are a bit tight in the straps but not bad. Hoping for some dry weather to try them out


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Their stuff is designed for tiny people. Even Italians aren't that small.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pmf said:


> Their stuff is designed for tiny people. Even Italians aren't that small.


They do fit tight but they are stretchy. This guy fits in a small just fine


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

While I like Castelli stuff in general, their bibs are garbage IME.
Now using Pactimo and it is so much better.
You can talk to them on phone regarding sizing.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Most of the professional cycling clothing are race fit and size are smaller than standard size for 1~2 size. That is because the more you ride, and getting more professional on road cycling, the tighter clothing you are looking for, for better riding performance. And most of the cycling jersey and bibs are with high spandex materiel, so as long as you can wear it, should be fine, 
But I totally understand, most of the cyclist want not that tight, just club fit or comfortable tight. Isn't it!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Souke-Cycling said:


> n





Souke-Cycling said:


> Most of the professional cycling clothing are race fit and size are smaller than standard size for 1~2 size. That is because the more you ride, and getting more professional on road cycling, the tighter clothing you are looking for, for better riding performance. And most of the cycling jersey and bibs are with high spandex materiel, so as long as you can wear it, should be fine,
> But I totally understand, most of the cyclist want not that tight, just club fit or comfortable tight. Isn't it!


After using the Castelli Free Aero Race 4 bibs this summer they have really grown on me. I like them as much as my Assos bibs.


----------

